# Game 55: Official Houston @ San Antonio GAME THREAD. 2/23. 8:00 CST.



## The_Franchise (Mar 30, 2003)

I'm still fuming over that loss to Seattle. Will be tough without Sura, but if Yao stays out of foul trouble (those penetrating guards are going to go at Yao hard), then I think it will be a close contest. McGrady REALLY needs to get to the line some more, even though I hear he is injured.

Strickland may be useless, but the one thing he can do is penetrate. He needs to try and get Parker into foul trouble so we can focus on containing Duncan. 

Rockets 83
Spurs 81


----------



## ThaShark316 (May 7, 2004)

Holds out hope!

Rockets 78
Spurs 77


----------



## Sweeper (Dec 7, 2004)

We'd better regroup and come up with a victory!! It'll be another armwrestle, but we'll go 3-0 up on the Spurs!! We definitely need TMac to fire again like the two previous times we beat them! Also, can't stress the importance of our support cast... they play well, we usually notch a win!!

Rockets 89
Spurs 85


----------



## Smooth Lotion (Jan 7, 2005)

I'll take a 23-22 win if that's what it boils down to. 

pleaseee jvg don't stop going to yao, that's what ruined our flow in the seattle game.


----------



## Cometsbiggestfan (May 14, 2003)

[/IMG] 90








87



See, I predict wins sometimes Shark. :yes:


----------



## Raxel (Nov 10, 2004)

Maybe time to bring Mo back and play T-mac and Wesley as guards.


----------



## Rickbarry (Feb 22, 2005)

It's gonna be tough without sura. However, I'm keeping hope alive as the rest of you.
Rockets 90
Spurs 86


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

What better way to rebound but to beat the best team in the league? I know we've owned them so far this yr but it's gonna be hard beating them again...


----------



## Nique21 (Jan 12, 2005)

Dammit! We NEED Sura!

Spurs 99

Rockets 86


----------



## rocketsthathavespurs (Jul 17, 2004)

we lost lol


----------



## Sweeper (Dec 7, 2004)

Manu and Parker are cutting us up early!!!!!

Oh boy, here we go again...Yao picking up two quick fouls


----------



## Nique21 (Jan 12, 2005)

Before I start to go Nuts, where the "F" is Padgett???


----------



## The_Franchise (Mar 30, 2003)

Yao with a huge rejection on Duncan! McGrady is playing great coming off of screens, and Wesley remains very hot. 

Rockets 57
Spurs 51

7:22 3rd quarter


----------



## Nique21 (Jan 12, 2005)

Jesus Christ, am I allowed to say F*ck the Refs?? I hope Yao DOES put something bad in their Egg Rolls when those Refs visit his restaurant

B*stards


----------



## Sweeper (Dec 7, 2004)

If only: 
TMac starts hitting his shots
We slow Duncan down! He has hit all of his free throws; 7 of 7!!
And Yao... well, can't transform 4 fouls into 3


----------



## Nique21 (Jan 12, 2005)

I'm officially pissed off

Now with Sura out forever, if the Rockets don't trade for Derek Anderson or Gary Payton, I'm going to lose it


----------



## The_Franchise (Mar 30, 2003)

Yao is taking over early in the 4th... wow!


----------



## Nique21 (Jan 12, 2005)

Can someone tell McGrady to STOP PASSING THE BALL AND SHOOT IT?!!?!?!?!?!?


----------



## ThaShark316 (May 7, 2004)

If the Rockets don't call someone before 2 pm tomorrow...we're screwed from this day forward.


----------



## Sweeper (Dec 7, 2004)

Ah pooo, this one is starting to slip away!! Pleeeease TMac, do it again for us mate!


----------



## Sweeper (Dec 7, 2004)

:no: We lose. What a crap 4th quarter.... how many turnovers?

Now we just wait with interest to see if any triggers are pulled before the trade deadline. 

Jazz next... better win that.


----------



## The_Franchise (Mar 30, 2003)

Wow, Rod Strickland has been absolutely terrible... if the Rockets had any chance of staying in this game he took it away from them. Pretty embarassing how the Spurs annihilated us at the end.


----------



## Rickbarry (Feb 22, 2005)

I hate to say it but if the rockets don't get some point guard by the deadline. They could end up battling for the 8th spot.


----------



## TManiAC (Dec 19, 2004)

We just lost to the Spurs. Stop freaking out... alot of teams lose to the Spurs.


----------



## Sweeper (Dec 7, 2004)

TManiAC said:


> We just lost to the Spurs. Stop freaking out... alot of teams lose to the Spurs.


True true, especially when the Spurs are at home. Think they've only dropped one at home thus far!


----------



## HeinzGuderian (Jun 29, 2004)

TManiAC said:


> We just lost to the Spurs. Stop freaking out... alot of teams lose to the Spurs.


I agree to an extent, but I think its the way we lost that brings alarm to people. Anyways lets hope we can bounce back against utah this weekend. We should be able to beat them soundly, especially in houston.


----------

